# New 29 gallon Aquarium



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I am going to pick up a new 29 gallon tank soon, and I am working on the list of fish I want. I know I want a few Neon Tetras and some Ghost shrimp. How many Neon Tetra's and Ghost shrimp can I safely put in a 29 gallon tank?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Age of Aquariums said:


> I am going to pick up a new 29 gallon tank soon, and I am working on the list of fish I want. I know I want a few Neon Tetras and some Ghost shrimp. How many Neon Tetra's and Ghost shrimp can I safely put in a 29 gallon tank?


I would also like to add some angelfish if they are ok to put in with ghost shrimp.


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

No angelfish, they get too big. You could do something like a Blue Ram or a gourami or something though....just one. And probably 10 tetras depending on what you want....ghost shrimp it really doesn't matter cuz they don't produce a whole lot of waste and your bigger fish will probably pick em off one by one anyways.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Flashygrrl said:


> No angelfish, they get too big. You could do something like a Blue Ram or a gourami or something though....just one. And probably 10 tetras depending on what you want....ghost shrimp it really doesn't matter cuz they don't produce a whole lot of waste and your bigger fish will probably pick em off one by one anyways.


I went back and looked again, the tank was actually a 20 gallon, so I'm pretty sure that takes the Blue Ram off the list. Any other fish that would fit well?


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Why would it take the blue rams off the list? I just got a 20 gallon and I'm stocking it with platies, one possibly two rams, some cory cats, AFDs probably shrimp. I have a lot of filtration so I won't be too overstocked.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Little-Fizz said:


> Why would it take the blue rams off the list? I just got a 20 gallon and I'm stocking it with platies, one possibly two rams, some cory cats, AFDs probably shrimp. I have a lot of filtration so I won't be too overstocked.


I thought Blue Rams needed 30 gallons? If they can live in a 20 gallon, then I would love to get one.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Nah, they max out at like 2 1/2" Or something, a 20 gallon is fine, you could either get two females, or one male, or I'm not sure if the tetras would act as a dither fish but if they did then you could get a male and female and let them spawn.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I think a ram or possibly even a pair would work just fine in a 20g. The tank is too small for an angelfish in my opinion, though.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i say go with tetras, black sand/substrate and live plants..and even amano or cherry shrimp instead of ghosties.. i personally think it looks awesome.


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

i have a 20 gallon and i have 3 discus, one black ghost, and a sucker fish. but i also have a whisper 60 filter. its been 3 months everything is great.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Jay Ack said:


> i have a 20 gallon and i have 3 discus, one black ghost, and a sucker fish. but i also have a whisper 60 filter. its been 3 months everything is great.


I seriously hope you plan on upgrading :shock:


----------



## crazy4fish (Dec 31, 2007)

isnt a 20 gallon way to small for 3 discus???


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I personally wouldn't keep a discus in anything smaller than a 45g, but then that's just me...


----------



## frogman6 (Apr 21, 2007)

jay ack you are going to need a bigger tank and soon


----------

